# Hong Kong



## kunaharsha (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi 

My name is Harsha
I am planning to Apply PR for Hong Kong(HK),
I am currently working as Technical Recruiter (HRD)
Over all 5years exp in IT Recruitment
if i qualify for HK PR process, How Much do i can expect Salary Per Month
how about cost of living in Hk,

my education is of BE,MBA(HRD)


Regards
harsha


----------

